# Why do we do forms?



## marysson (Jan 31, 2007)

What is the purpose of forms?  Is it simply to demonstrate/practice perfect form of each technique?


----------



## exile (Jan 31, 2007)

marysson said:


> What is the purpose of forms?  Is it simply to demonstrate/practice perfect form of each technique?



Marysson, there is a _huge_ thread on this topic that you can access, called `Kataless karate' or `karate without kata' or something like that. As you'll see, both kata and hyungs figure largely in the discussion. I'd strongly recommend your reading this thread, and maybe some related one that will be listed along with them, very carefully before pursuing the question; I think you'll find your questions will be to a large extent answered by the extensive discussion of just this very point. 

In a tiny nutshell, the answer to your second question is nothe purpose of hyungs isn't to give you hyungs to practice; that would be pretty circular, no? The purpose of forms is to give you, in condensed form, a set of applicable combat scenarios for effective application of TSD/TKD techniques, but you have to first do bunkaianalysis of the forms to see what combat _moves_ the choreographed hyung _movements_ translate into. 

Take a look at that thread and you see in gory detail what's involved here...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 31, 2007)

In what forum is this thread? Could you provide a link?

Also, I agree with exile here. Hyung/kata/forms are largely what define a martial art - they include all the moves taught by the art and teach their applications.


----------



## exile (Jan 31, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> In what forum is this thread? Could you provide a link?
> 
> Also, I agree with exile here. Hyung/kata/forms are largely what define a martial art - they include all the moves taught by the art and teach their applications.



Here you go, JT

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35565&highlight=kataless+karate

It's a long thread but worth reading carefully.


----------

